# IS SHE PREGNANT



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

hi my cat is just over a year old she was in season around the 27th jan and she mated with with my other cat. she is showing signs of being pregnant her nipples are huge the fur has gone from around them and her belly is started to look massive. i have tried feeling for movement but haven't felt anything is this normal to feel nothing as it was 7 weeks ago she mated or is she just not pregnant.


----------



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b119/ ... 270182.jpg

here is twinkle today do you think she is pregnant??


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, she looks pregnant.

Please spay her after the kittens are born, and make sure her kittens are altered ASAP as well. 

There are way, way, way too many unwanted kittens in the world.

-BP


----------



## yummymummyof6 (Mar 10, 2010)

her kittens are not unwanted i am so very happy she is pregnant thank you for your comment x


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Her kittens may not be unwanted, but many, many, _many more_ kittens whose unregistered parents were allowed to breed do *not* have guaranteed homes and are abandoned or put to sleep in shelters all across our nation. I rescue and foster kittens for adoption. It is people who allow their cats to breed, _even to have 'just one litter because they are so cute and I want my kitty / my children / myself to experience the miracle of birth and life'_, that keep me busy, our rescues full-to-overflowing and our shelters in the euthing and disposal business.
I suggest to all who feel a burning need to see kittens being born and wish to be active in their raising to offer to foster a pregnant kitty from a shelter or rescue through an adoption agency rather than allowing your personal and unregistered cats to breed.

*_closes eyes to send good wishes for a safe birth and healthy litter of kittens_*
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah. Please spay her. Please. Unless you plan to keep all the kittens yourself, spaying and neutering them all and keeping them safe until their natural deaths, you can't know what will happen to them. At the very least, please have them all spayed/neutered before placing them in new homes --otherwise you can't be 100% sure it will be done.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

So if she was bred around the end of January she should kitten by the end of March or the first week of April. Have you made her a nesting box for her to birth and raise her kittens in? Is she showing any signs of hunting for a nesting place, herself?
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm certainly not suggesting that you kill the unborn kittens, but please keep her away from males until she is spayed. She could get pregnant as early as a few days after the kittens are born. I know it's exciting to watch kittens grow, but there are thousands of cats and kittens being put to sleep every week, because the shelters are overcrowded. 

I sincerely hope that you will get both mother and the litter spayed asap. I would contact the shelters in the area to get the best price and advice as to when the kittens can be neutered or spayed. 

In the meantime, to protect the kittens, please do not attempt to palpate them. I would assume she's pregnant, and prepare for the birth.


----------

